# Input on expat family relations for an article



## cri

Hi everyone,

I am doing some research for an article. I would like to hear from expats who have, or had, strained relationships with immediate family such as parents and/or siblings. I know this is not the case for everyone but many expats I speak with do not feel particularly close to members of their immediate family and I would appreciate some feedback from you. 

Generally, I would like to know if strained relationships influence the decision to leave, or not return, home; how distance affects relationships; how Facebook, Skype and the like help or cause problems; if relationships improved or worsened over time; reasons behind the difficulties ("I was always the black sheep," "we don't share the same views, " etc.)--anything that would lend some insight into why your relationships might be strained and if/how they have affected your current families, emotional life, visits etc.

I am also interested in hearing from expats who remain very close to family back at home. Please let me know why you first relocated (work, love, a whim). 

Feel free to write me a dm if you prefer. 

Thanks so much!


----------

